# Tap and Die recommendation



## cutting42 (15 Jan 2014)

Hi All

I need to replace some chocolate strength taps that I have so want to get a decent quality set of metric taps and dies. Any recommendations or advice. There are loads on ebay for a tenner but having been bitten before by poor quality I want a set that will last.

Help please.

TIA


----------



## MMUK (15 Jan 2014)

I have a Facom set, both metric and imperial. However, even with Stanley Black & Decker employee discount it still cost over £300.....


----------



## cutting42 (15 Jan 2014)

Sounds lovely but I was hoping for a little less than that. My brother trained as a marine engineer and Facom was his tool maker of choice, great tools.


----------



## AndyT (15 Jan 2014)

You might find this recent discussion useful - and maybe the suggestion to buy good ones only as you need a specific size.
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/tap-and-die-recommendations-t75309.html


----------



## cutting42 (15 Jan 2014)

AndyT":maowed4b said:


> You might find this recent discussion useful - and maybe the suggestion to buy good ones only as you need a specific size.
> https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/tap-and-die-recommendations-t75309.html




Excellent, just what I need. Many thanks.


----------



## wizard (15 Jan 2014)

look on ebay for dormer


----------



## Preston (15 Jan 2014)

Or you could come and pick up these 3 sets for £99 from me.


----------



## cutting42 (15 Jan 2014)

Preston":1710tzas said:


> Or you could come and pick up these 3 sets for £99 from me.



They don't look very metric but I might be mistaken.


----------



## Preston (15 Jan 2014)

No, only the Top picture is Metric and lots of metric here too


----------



## Robbo3 (15 Jan 2014)

Have you tried Axminster?
- http://www.axminster.co.uk/metal-workin ... d-cutting#

Metric sets start at £7.98


----------



## cutting42 (16 Jan 2014)

Yes, I looked at Axminster after ebay and decided I could not decide what to buy hence my question here.

I am currently weighing up getting Dormer as I need them vs the set from here http://www.workshopping.co.uk/product/h ... OILTAPK05/


----------



## MMUK (16 Jan 2014)

cutting42":rh2rc65k said:


> I am currently weighing up getting Dormer as I need them vs the set from here http://www.workshopping.co.uk/product/h ... OILTAPK05/



Nothing wrong with Volkel, or Dormer :mrgreen: It just depends how impatient you are to complete the set :wink:


----------



## Spindle (16 Jan 2014)

Hi

My advice is to buy Dormer, Presto or Goliath as you require them. At least that way you can be assured of the quality of the tooling and that they will probably outlast you in hobby usage. (My last auction site purchase was a Dormer metric die, BNIB for less than £10 including PP - full retail is about £50).

I've no experience of the set you have linked to but at just over £2 per item I'd have little confidence in it's longevity.

At the end of the day it boils down to how the tools will be used and your expectations of them.

Regards Mick


----------



## cutting42 (16 Jan 2014)

Thanks to all for the assistance. I am looking at light use in mainly aluminium but occasional mild steel in smaller thread sizes making metal cases for hifi components. I often use blind holes so a full set is required for each thread and it is always good to have larger sizes as well just in case!

I have decided on the Volkel set as reputation is good and my use is light so I cannot justify Dormer prices


----------



## Racers (16 Jan 2014)

My "set" is made up of Ebay and carboot bargains.

Pete


----------



## DTR (16 Jan 2014)

Just for the record, I've read that you should never use a second hand tap of unknown history. They are liable to snap, especially when the tapping is the last stage of a particularly complicated or expensive job. 

With that said, I bought a crapload of imperial taps at a boot sale a few years back and they have been invaluable for fixing bits and bobs on my Myford.


----------

